# please look at my 98 sentra gxe



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

click the link below, do you guys have any thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

hummmm
get some nice 15-17" rims (the 95-98 200SX SER/98-99 Sentra SE would look nice)
a little drop
and it be nice
add alittle blower under the hood and it will be even nicer


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice beginning.......

U know wut if u dont hav the funds rims can wait. Drop the car first--its gives the car so much more of a better look. 

Then get yourself an intake/exhaust but do it right (not like me..lol) 2in 4rm the headers to a nice quality exhaust.

also check out Syndicatebro for exterior help--grill, tails, door panels.....etc.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Nice beginning.......
> 
> U know wut if u dont hav the funds rims can wait. Drop the car first--its gives the car so much more of a better look.
> 
> ...


i would drop it but there would be no way in hell i would get up my drive way its steep and my friends lowered truck got stuck on my driveway had to scrape the shit out of the bottom of his truck to get out. The rims/wheels i have now didn't come with the car i had steel wheels/hubs and saw those on ebay ended up gettin all four of those rims for less then 150 good ass deal if you ask me. Im gonna buy this spoiler off this guy on the sentra mailing list but he hasnt responded about it in a while


----------

